

Why Your New (Startup) Idea Doesn't Suck Yet - noahc
http://noahc.net/2010/12/13/why-your-new-idea-doesnt-suck-yet/

======
guynamedloren
I'm sorry, but this article didn't go anywhere close to where I thought it
would go. After the first four sentences, it provided me with no value or
insight whatsoever.

I think you're trying to say an idea is good if it "sucks", but this is a
pretty pessimistic way to view the world and did not result in a pleasant
read. I think I figured out what you are trying to say ("just do it"), but
your writing style does not accurately portray your message.

~~~
noahc
My point was more that as you engage your idea by actually doing something it
becomes more real by facing real world problems. During this process it starts
to suck. That doesn't make it a good idea, it makes it an idea grounded in
reality.

I think suck doesn't describe the idea as much as it describes the validation
process. The validation process can suck in a number of ways. Don't wimp out
during the validation process, though, you might be onto something.

Not sure if this created any clarity at all for you. I'm sorry you didn't
enjoy the article though! Thanks for the feedback!

------
macco
The different phases of suckage are great insight.

Actually he is right - iIdeas and execution matter.

------
jcfrei
Not really ingeniously written - but he definitely gets the point right. There
are so many problems between a first mental draft and a finished product that
you can never anticipate - in other words: fail faster.

------
kingsidharth
He starts with wrong assumption. When they say "It's about execution" they are
not talking about testing it. They are talking about 'doing it - being it'
without which the ideas is of no value what so ever.

------
PankajGhosh
Well said!!

